# 1995 Trek 930 SS



## prcharlie (Aug 21, 2010)

My brother recently gave me his old Trek for parts. So I decided to convert it to a SS rig.

I removed an old heavy shock that was frozen and put back the original rigid fork, added a cheap riser bar, Performance Dartmoor tires, replaced cantis for Performance V brakes, Performance platform pedals and new grips.









Performance SS conversion kit. I took the spring off and changed the direction of tensioning. The way it was designed I had some skipping, but it is solid now.









34X18. Perfect for tooling around the neighborhood with my little kids. I am considering taking her to a trail, we'll see. All in all a fun project that tirned out fun to ride.


----------



## voodoochild (Feb 20, 2004)

Rad color scheme. Don't forget to wear your oakley's. I like to the Kooka's, too.

It's nice when old rides get resurrected.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice looking. I have a 1997 Trek 800 Sport that I keep around (1x9 though). Might want to replace that seat. The Sette seats are nice (made by Velo) and cheap.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

I'll have to get a shot of the '91 950 I just converted to add to your thread. The thing had barely 5 miles on it, all original parts, and disintegrating tires. Some tubes, tires, and velox, strip off the drivetrain, keep the middle 36t ring, unbolt the cassette and keep the mini ramped 18t and I'm off down the trail. The things people throw away?


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

A truly beautiful conversion!


----------



## Tjay (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice! This is the bike that got me into mt biking. I had tow of these I bought used: '96 930 and '99 930. I love the thing until the rear der-hanger broke and it was time for a new bike... 

Nice singletrack 930! I want to built one now.


----------



## prcharlie (Aug 21, 2010)

Mr Pink57 said:


> Nice looking. I have a 1997 Trek 800 Sport that I keep around (1x9 though). Might want to replace that seat. The Sette seats are nice (made by Velo) and cheap.


Yeah a new seat is definitely in order, thanks.

Obi, please do post a pic of your classic Trek.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

****ing-A you got around with photos of the new sled. Nice ride. 

What sort of clearance does the bike have? HA? It really needs anodized cantis, of course...


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Awesome! I bought one of my daughters that same bike (identical color but of course hers was size XS) for her first mountain bike... now she's 27 and has two kids. Whoa... takes me back to some great memories. That was a sweet bike... and so is yours. Love what you've done with the place.

Thanks for bringin' it around.

--sParty


----------



## prcharlie (Aug 21, 2010)

Swapped out the saddle and she is now done. I can't believe how much fun it is to ride this bike. It's like i'm on a BMX bike. What a hoot.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Fine looking end product. Made me want to pick up this... just showed up on the local listing...

It was probably owned by Sparty's daughter.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

umarth said:


> Fine looking end product. Made me want to pick up this... just showed up on the local listing...
> 
> It was probably owned by Sparty's daughter.


Nope. Frame's too big on that one.

--sParty


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

umarth said:


> Fine looking end product. Made me want to pick up this... just showed up on the local listing...
> 
> It was probably owned by Sparty's daughter.


Hell.....buy it and I'll pay you to ship it to me!!

BTW.....nice azz 930! I'll have to post up my 9something one day.


----------



## prcharlie (Aug 21, 2010)

Finally got the balls to take this bike to the trail. Loved the SS, hated the rigid fork. It was some scary sh*t going over roots and drops at speed. I think I will keep her for the street and tamer trails. I'm very proud of how this project turned out and it has a lot to do with this forum. Thanks Guys.


----------



## kbporter (Dec 12, 2008)

Great looking conversion! Did the same thing to my 95 930 a couple years ago.


----------



## kbporter (Dec 12, 2008)

Great looking conversion! Did the same thing to my 95 930 a couple years ago.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

very nice.
here is a well done 1x9 i enjoy looking at.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157612486898484/


----------



## erichwic (Mar 3, 2004)

I used to have that same bike! Geared version of course. If you want to go the rigid SS route, you may want to go with a 29er.


----------



## rolondo (Jul 19, 2005)

Treks don't always get a lot of love, but I always thought that one in particular was a pretty cool color scheme. I like it! Kooka's look great on it too. Enjoy that one!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

those kookas look sweet on there! nice build, came out awesome/\.


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

rolondo said:


> Treks don't always get a lot of love, but I always thought that one in particular was a pretty cool color scheme. I like it! Kooka's look great on it too. Enjoy that one!


True.
I remember "back in the day" Trek had a top of the line rigid steel bike, the 990. They had carbon and aluminum too at the time, but that rootbeer 990 was the one.


----------

